# GIGABYTE vs ASUS Spat - Apology by GIGABYTE ?



## shadow2get (Jun 16, 2008)

I was browsing Tom's Hardware & saw this Ad:

*www12.tomshardware.com/images/banner/gigabyte/728x90-eng.gif

If you are unable to see the AD, here is the same:



> 1st Image of GIF:
> We sincerely apologize for any offence or confusion we have caused and appreciate ASUSTeK Computer's understanding
> GIGABYTE UNITED INC
> 
> ...


Clicking over this AD redirects to the Gigabyte official page.

Dunno if it is True ? Can anyone clarify the same ? 
*NOTE: The ads are random.*

For anyone who didn't hear about the spat, check these links:
Gigabyte: Asus Lied & Fooled Customers - May 13, 2008
ASUS Responds Angrily To Gigabyte - May 16, 2008
Gigabyte's Official Response To Asus - May 21, 2008
Asus Smacks Gigabyte with a Lawsuit - May 27, 2008


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, gigabyte had apologized about a week back.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Sheesh... two corporates fight, and Tom's Hardware steals the limelight cuz it reported everything... and gained an advertiser too...


----------

